# Funny moments  starting out in ma



## donald1 (Sep 20, 2013)

When I started out I would accidently do something ignorant and kyoshi would get mad it would end up like :
Him,  ten pushups 
Me,  what 
Him,  ten more 
Me,  here? 
Him,  ten more
Me,  right now? 
Him,  ten more
Me,  wait how many?! 
(its okay cause I learned that lesson a long time ago) 
Do you have any awkward moments too when you started out, or remember any situation of the sort?


----------



## Lone Wolf (May 30, 2014)

My first time entering my class with decently thick stubble after being too busy to shave for a couple of days (lazy i know but i've learnt my lesson):

Master: Hey are you ok? , did you fall over?
Me: No sir (completely confused at this point)
Master: well you've got mud on your face
Me: *looks at ground in shame*


----------

